# Mathematical Induction



## kumar.manoj (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello friends, I need a program in C or C++ which can solve any Mathematical Induction equation. 

Please Help...


----------



## Pratul_09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Explain!!


----------



## kumar.manoj (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for reply.

Want to know that if want to prove *upload.wikimedia.org/math/0/7/a/07a08d41b5fb430a68ed11a3ca62b9be.png
 this equation... Then what will be the C program to solve this equation.

Actually I don't know more about mathematical induction. So please help me.


----------



## damnthenet (Nov 29, 2010)

As per the concept of proof by induction, we first take a number (say n=5) and see if the equation gets satisfied for that... (i.e. verify if 0+1+2+3+4+5 = 15 = 5 * 6 / 2).
You can take another number and then you should generalize the result.


----------



## acewin (Nov 29, 2010)

you cannot solve any mathematical induction, but only specific.
why say that, computer cannot use a mathematical equation on its own until and unless told to do so.

you should be able to parse your mathematical equations as a step 1 to be able to put a check for your computer to follow a pattern.

write a program to divide two algebraic functions


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 2, 2010)

kumar.manoj said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> Want to know that if want to prove *upload.wikimedia.org/math/0/7/a/07a08d41b5fb430a68ed11a3ca62b9be.png
> this equation... Then what will be the C program to solve this equation.
> ...



well u can provide only 1 mathematical induction in a single program.. oderwise make some predefined mathematical induction equation.. give a menu to use to select particular equation.. then ask the value of n from user.. 
and solve it  accordingly


----------



## kumar.manoj (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you guys!
This is really very helpful to me.
Thanks again


----------

